# tftpd server

## tyreth

I have emerged the netkit-tftp package, but I really need the server.  Is there any package I can emerge to get tftpd?  I couldn't find it in the packages list...

----------

## klieber

```
kurtl@gentoo kurtl $ emerge -s tftp

[ Results for search key : tftp ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  app-admin/tftp-hpa

      Latest version Available: 0.29

      Latest version Installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Homepage: http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/network/tftp/

      Description:

      HPA's TFTP Daemon is a port of the OpenBSD TFTP server

*  net-misc/netkit-tftp

      Latest version Available: 0.17-r1

      Latest version Installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Homepage: http://

      Description:

      the tftp server included in netkit
```

--kurt

----------

## tyreth

thanks.  I worked it out anyway, the server was installed as in.tftpd while I was looking for a binary called tftpd.

----------

